# Just another little cryptocoryne !



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

A = Old leaf
B = Leaf look and feel like C. thwaitesii 
C = Leaf has Platinum Line.
One crypt give me afew nice look.
Just my own view. Thanks


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Thats pretty cool, what caused the differences in leaves? Do you know what species it is?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi den 
It crypt. Zukali 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting; I've never been able to achieve variation in leaf shape/size/color like that in any of the Zukalii I've kept in the past. 

Would be cool to have a "Platinum Line" Zukalii in the hobby


----------

